

The Birthday Paradox and its relevance to computer hashing. - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN0

======
ColinWright
Using a 64-bit hash space, it only takes a billion objects to have a 2.6%
chance of a collision, two billion objects to have a 10% chance of a
collision.

